#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Jongeren gezocht!

## Pascal

Beste bezoekers van maroc, 


Wij zijn bezig met onze afstudeerscriptie voor onze bachelorstudie en hebben jullie hulp nodig! Wij zouden graag Marokkaanse jongeren van 16-20 jaar willen interviewen over hun ervaringen op school,stage en de arbeidsmarkt, dit interview duurt minimaal een half uurtje. Dit zal volledig anoniem zijn en wordt gedaan in een online interview (chat) op een tijd die voor jou het beste uitkomt. Als je ons wilt helpen kan je mij een pm sturen of hieronder een reactie geven.


Heel erg bedankt!
Josine, Bsranur, Ineke, Marla en Pascal

----------


## Hossam91

salam alles goed ik ben hossam ik ben 21 jaar ik zoek een lieve meisje voor een goeie relatie

----------


## Pascal

Willen er nog mensen meedoen? Je kan me altijd pm'en!

----------

